# [OFF] partition NTFS : Gentoo la lit, Windows NON ! [résolu]

## l_arbalette

Tout est dans le titre ! Vous y croyez à ça ???

J'ai une partition NTFS sur mon DD externe. Sous Gentoo, pas de problème pour y accéder (en lecture pour l'instant, je n'ai jamais installé de drivers ntfs pour l'écriture, mais je vais m'y mettre : ntfs-3g semble très bien).

Et bien, sous Windows, il me gratine d'un bon gros message :

 *Quote:*   

> Structure du disque endommagée et illisible

 

et je ne peux pas accéder à ma partition. Je le crois pas ! Et je ne sais même pas comment m'y prendre pour réparer ça (les utilitaires sous Windows n'y voient que du feu, et Linux n'a aucun problème pour la lecture)

En fait, je ne sais pas vraiment qu'est-ce qui est abîmé, et qui explique que Linux est OK, et pas Windows...Une idée ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai eu le même problème sur un portable la semaine dernière, impossible de lire la partoche ntfs avec windows, et bien j'ai pu sauvegarder les données avec un petit livecd ubuntu.   :Laughing: 

Par pour la réparer, j'ai fait ce qu'il préconise sur le site de Microsoft, j'ai réinstallé le système  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Par pour la réparer, j'ai fait ce qu'il préconise sur le site de Microsoft, j'ai réinstallé le système 

 

ouais, mais là, ça va pas le faire ! J'ai trop de fichiers, et ils sont trop volumineux (10 années de Windows avant de passer à Linux...) : je n'ai pas de support de stockage annexe pour les sauver avant de tout formater...(ma partition ext3 sur le même disque externe est trop petite)

----------

## cylgalad

NTFS n'a que DEUX réels avantages par rapport à FAT32 :

1) partition de plus de 200 Go (quoiqu'on puisse le fait avec FAT32 mais pas en "standard")

2) fichiers de plus de 4 Go

Tout le reste, ça alourdit inutilement sans apporter rien de vital (compression, cryptage, on s'en fout, on n'est plus en 1995...)

En plus chkdsk plante largement si vous avez un secteur défectueux dans la MFT (c'est du vécu...)

C'est dommage que les pilotes ext2/3 soient aussi peu avancés, ça marche largement mieux que NTFS  :Sad: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> NTFS n'a que DEUX réels avantages par rapport à FAT32 :
> 
> 2) fichiers de plus de 4 Go
> 
> 

 

Je suis malheuresement dans ce cas de figure ! Comme Cinelerra ne fonctionne toujours pas sous ma Gentoo (et que personne n'arrive à m'aider pour débugger ça), je suis obligé de monter ma vidéo sous Windows avec Pinnacle. Et les fichiers sont ENORMES !

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> C'est dommage que les pilotes ext2/3 soient aussi peu avancés, ça marche largement mieux que NTFS 

 

Je ne te le fais pas dire ! Cela dit, comme Windows n'est déjà pas foutu de gérer proprement son propre système de fichier, est-ce que j'ai envie qu'il vienne trifouiller librement dans mes partoches Linux ? je ne suis pas sûr que j'ai envie de le faire   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Ma partition commune windows/linux pour le stockage de fichier est en ext3  :Smile:  Je peux y accéder sous win grace à un driver. Y'a juste un probleme de droit qui n'est pas géré sous windows.

----------

## Scullder

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> NTFS n'a que DEUX réels avantages par rapport à FAT32 :
> 
> 1) partition de plus de 200 Go (quoiqu'on puisse le fait avec FAT32 mais pas en "standard")
> 
> 2) fichiers de plus de 4 Go
> ...

 

NTFS doit beaucoup moins souffrir de la fragmentation que fat32, et il apporte la gestion des droits (bon je sais pas ce que ça vaut par rapport à un fs pour système unix avec gestion des ACL itoutitout ).

Pour les fichiers de 4Go, ça dépend du blocksize par défaut, je suis en fat32 pour windows et j'ai des iso dvd sur une partition de 30Go.

----------

## geekounet

```
# for i in $(grep ntfs /etc/fstab|awk '{print $1}'); do mkfs.xfs $i; done
```

Et plus aucun soucis  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

NTFS en effet souffre moins de fragmentation et est plus performant..

Aussi, il permet la gestion des droits, ce que FAT32 ne fait pas.

Ceci dit, si tu as essaye de lire NTFS avec Gentoo, tu as utilise ntfsfix dessus?

----------

## Trevoke

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # for i in $(grep ntfs /etc/fstab|awk '{print $1}'); do mkfs.xfs $i; done
> ```
> ...

 

Attention !

On a deja eu un cas comme ca sur le forum ou quelqu'un a suivi des conseils non-serieux parce qu'il ne les comprenait pas, et a formatte une partition dont il avait besoin. A l'avenir, il faut preciser "je blague" et pas mettre seulement un smiley, car c'est par trop vague : ca peut vouloir dire "et voila le travail", "je rigole", "c'etait facile, non?" etc.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, si tu as essaye de lire NTFS avec Gentoo, tu as utilise ntfsfix dessus?

 

Non, effectivement, je n'ai pas essayé...Je vais le faire. Mais pourquoi dis-tu que si je lis NTFS sous gentoo, j'ai forcément essayé cet utilitaire ?

EDIT1:

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> On a deja eu un cas comme ca sur le forum ou quelqu'un a suivi des conseils non-serieux parce qu'il ne les comprenait pas, et a formatte une partition dont il avait besoin

 

Tu m'étonnes !!! Comme je ne suis pas un grand habitué de bash et de ses scripts, j'ai failli prendre ça pour du sérieux. C'est quand j'ai vu qu'il y avait mkfs.xfs que j'ai pigé (parce que le reste, j'ai rien compris   :Wink: )

Faut bien rigoler : imagine que je fasse la connerie : ce post, il reste en sticky pour que tout le monde se bidonne !   :Laughing: 

mais +1 pour une balise [/blague]

----------

## Trevoke

Parce que si tu es un bon user, tu lis le mode d'emploi et ils te disent que la lecture NTFS n'est pas parfaitement propre et il faut, apres avoir umount la partition, utiliser ntfsfix *AVANT* que Windows ne re-jette un coup d'oeil dessus.

C'est peut-etre encore jouable.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Parce que si tu es un bon user

 

Ben je ne suis pas un bon user alors ! Mais franchement, c'est nul....ça devrait marcher sans qu'on ai à se poser ce genre de question !

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu veux que ca marche sans te poser de questions, faut faire comme dapsaille et installer Windows (Pan dans les dents).

Le support NTFS n'est pas encore stable, que je sache, et ca a ete crie haut et fort pendant assez longtemps.

----------

## GarulfoLinux

Salut t-bow  :Smile:  ,

Dit, tu pourrait me coller ici ta ligne du /etc/fstab qui te permet de lire sans problème ta partition NTFS stp   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Parce que moi c'est l'inverse, windows le lit sans problème mais pas Gentoo   :Crying or Very sad:  .

merci

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Si tu veux que ca marche sans te poser de questions, faut faire comme dapsaille et installer Windows (Pan dans les dents).
> 
> Le support NTFS n'est pas encore stable, que je sache, et ca a ete crie haut et fort pendant assez longtemps.

 

[MODE OREILLE QUI SIFFLE]

 Houaaaa nan mais heuu ... prfttttttt ... de toutes facons en ce moment je joue trop donc pas le temps de gentooiser .. 

même mon serveur est passé sous Debian 

(le premier qui moufte je le slackwarises ^^)

 et pis faut bien que je rentabilise mon sli 7600GT quand meme ...

 promis dès q'ut2007 sors je remonte mon backup gentoo ( et ouais il est au chaud sur 1 dvd le pèpère) ...

[/MODE OREILLE QUI SIFFLE]

 Sinon pour ton soucis de ntfs .... 

bah ne te plains pas de ce que linux ne te passe pas un ntfsfix dessus comme à la windows , car en cas de soucis .. adieu les données .. 

et je rapelle que ntfs c'est du windows sous license donc déja super que linux l'ais en lecture ....Last edited by dapsaille on Wed Nov 15, 2006 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

 *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   

> Salut t-bow  ,
> 
> Dit, tu pourrait me coller ici ta ligne du /etc/fstab qui te permet de lire sans problème ta partition NTFS stp   .
> 
> Parce que moi c'est l'inverse, windows le lit sans problème mais pas Gentoo   .
> ...

 

Essayes en console un 

```

mount -t ntfs /CHEMIN_PARTITION /CHEMIN_MONTAGE 

```

pour voir si cela fonctionne déja ...

si oui une entrée du style (y'en as qui vont geuller je le sens)

```

/CHEMIN_PARTITION /CHEMIN_MONTAGE    ntfs user,users 0 0

```

----------

## geekounet

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # for i in $(grep ntfs /etc/fstab|awk '{print $1}'); do mkfs.xfs $i; done
> ```
> ...

 

Oui merci de me le rappeller, j'y penserai la prochaine fois  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le support NTFS n'est pas encore stable, que je sache, et ca a ete crie haut et fort pendant assez longtemps.

 

Ben, peut-être, mais il s'agit essentiellement du support NTFS en écriture du noyau qui est réputée non fiable (et qui plus est d'utilité très partielle). La lecture, elle, n'est pas réputée foireuse : enfin, c'est ce que j'ai lu un peu partout. Et si je veux rester purement rationnel, en quoi accéder à un système de fichier en lecture peut l'endommager ? Ce n'est que de la lecture...c'est pour ça que je pense qu'on ne devrait pas à avoir à se poser ce genre de question ! Tant pis si j'ai l'air de me plaindre. Et d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas cherché, mais l'histoire du ntfsfix, ce n'est pas justement quand on a essayé d'accéder à la partoche en écriture ? ça me semblerait plus logique...rapport à ce que je viens d'exprimer.

Quant à la stabilité globale du support NTFS :

 - stable ne veut pas forcément dire que ça plante : ça veut juste dire qu'on n'a pas assez de recul pour dire que c'est sans problème. Les gens qui tournent avec des branches instables n'ont pas des PC qui plantent toutes les minutes.

 - ntfs-3g semble être très fiable d'après ceux qui l'utilisent.

 *http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ wrote:*   

> The driver currently is in BETA status, which means that no data corruption or loss has been reported during ordinary driver use, nor found in our extensive quality testing before release of the latest version. However, we are aware of certain usability issues and driver limitations which are all documented and planned to be resolved in the future.
> 
> [...]
> 
> There were over 72,000 downloads so far but many distributions include, or have easy-to-install, tested binary packages available as well

 

Je vais tester, et je vous dirais !   :Very Happy: 

Bref ; je ne veux pas faire de polémique à ce sujet,....mais très honnêtement, je pense qu'on est hors sujet : je suis sûr que c'est Windows qui l'a foiré tout seul comme un grand mon NTFS (comme ça, tout le monde est content   :Laughing:  ). Et c'est Linux qui va me le réparer !

 *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   

> tu pourrait me coller ici ta ligne du /etc/fstab qui te permet de lire sans problème ta partition NTFS stp

 

```
/dev/Disque_Dur_Externe1        /mnt/WinDataExt ntfs            noatime,defaults,users,rw,umask=000     1 0
```

et je vais remplacer ntfs par ntfs-3g pour faire marrer toute le monde quand je vais revenir la queue entre les jambes pour dire que j'ai pommé toutes mes données   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

Indique nous si le fstab supporte ntfs-3g .. car il me semble que ce n'es pas un module mais un programme a lancer à la main ...

 Sinon gaffe quand meme je ne pense pas que cela corrige ton soucis de lecture sous windows ...

 je serais d'avis pour un backup (personne dans ton entourage pour ca) et d'un repartitionnement

 quoi qu'il en sois il est très dangereux de taffer sur des partitions sans backup ... mais tu dois le savoir déja   :Laughing: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Indique nous si le fstab supporte ntfs-3g .. car il me semble que ce n'es pas un module mais un programme a lancer à la main ...

 

 *http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ wrote:*   

> Usage
> 
> If there was no error during installation then the NTFS volume can be mounted in read-write mode for everybody as follows. Unmount the volume if it had already been mounted, replace /dev/hda1 and /mnt/windows, if needed.
> 
> ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
> ...

 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Sinon gaffe quand meme je ne pense pas que cela corrige ton soucis de lecture sous windows ...

 

Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, et suis 100% d'accord avec toi. ntfsfix est en train de tourner, et visiblement, a l'air de dire que tout n'était pas propre....Et si je n'y arrive pas, j'ai encore quelques solutions sous le coude, mais sous Windows cette fois-ci :http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> mais tu dois le savoir déja  

 

Oui   :Wink: 

Je vais graver quelques CD, déplacer quelques données sur ma partoche ext3, et après, je me lance !

----------

## dapsaille

 *t-bow wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Indique nous si le fstab supporte ntfs-3g .. car il me semble que ce n'es pas un module mais un programme a lancer à la main ... 
> 
>  *http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ wrote:*   Usage
> 
> If there was no error during installation then the NTFS volume can be mounted in read-write mode for everybody as follows. Unmount the volume if it had already been mounted, replace /dev/hda1 and /mnt/windows, if needed.
> ...

 

Merci du tuyau (de poêle)   :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Merci du tuyau (de poêle)  

 

Attention : je ne dis pas que ça marche, je n'ai pas encore testé....  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

héhé ! ntfsfix a résolu le problème ! La partition est de nouveau lisible sous Windows.

Par contre, j'ai eu un truc bizarre (que j'avais déjà observé plusieurs fois auparavant) : une vérification du disque se lance avant le lancement final de Windows (rien de plus normal). Il y a 3 étapes. Normalement, au bout des 3 étapes, il donne un rapport, et finit de lancer Windows.

Sur mon DD externe coupable, il finit bien les 3 étapes (j'ai un message dans ce sens), et là, il attend (ça peut attendre indéfiniment). On entend que le DD est sollicité (bruits très réguliers de lecture ou d'écriture), mais ça ne fait rien...je suis obligé de couper le PC comme un barbare, au risque d'endommager encore une fois la partition.

Là, c'était pas le cas : tout va bien.   :Confused: 

Je met le sujet en résolu, mais je continuerai à donner mon feedback sur ntfs-3g dans ce thread, pour ceux qui ont envie de rigoler   :Wink: 

----------

